# Brandungsangeln in Wittenbeck



## blinkerkatze (18. Juni 2005)

Hey, wer kann mir Auskunft über den Strand von Wittenbeck bei Rostock geben.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Wittenbeck*

Ich,
was möchtest denn wissen? Der Strand ist ansich sehr sandig und nur an einigen Stellen schön tief. Wenn man Pech hat hat man eine Sandbank genau vor der Nase die man nicht überwerfen kann.
Wenn der Wind aus Nord bis Nord Ost kommt steht er in Wittenbeck genau drauf dann haut es auch mit guten Dorschfängen hin. Jetzt im Sommer würde ich da nicht hin fahren.


----------



## Rosi (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Wittenbeck*

Das ist meine Wanderstrecke nach Kühlungsborn. Oben ist ein großer Parkplatz und eine Kneipe. Zum angeln müßt ihr nach rechts, Richtung Heiligendamm. Alles Steilküste und es wird einsam, weil es bis Heiligendamm nur 2 Aufgänge auf 4km gibt. Dort ist überall Leogrund, manchmal liegen recht große Steine im Wasser. Dort gibt es gute Mefostellen, die beste Stelle ist nahe am Hundestrand, am Anfang von Heiligendamm. Auf der ganzen Strecke wird wenig geangelt, weil die Leute nicht weit laufen wollen. 
Brandungsangeln würde ich nur noch bei Wind aus West. ( auflandig ) Bei Südwind und Ostwind sinkt der Wasserspiegel, dann ist nicht viel los. 
Am besten geht es vor der Abenddämmerung und im Morgengrauen mit einem länglichen Blinker (Hansen). Die Dorsche suchen dann nach Tobis in Ufernähe. Mit Wattis werdet ihr wenig Glück haben, da es dort auf Platte nicht so geht, nur Babyfisch.
Aber ihr solltet es mal nachts mit Fliege und Wathose auf Meerforelle versuchen.
Parken könnt ihr besser in Heiligendamm. Vor der Mollischranke rechts ab, an der Median Klinik vorbei (Sackgasse) bis zum Ende durchfahren. ( Parkgebühren könnt ihr abends ignorieren ) Am Ende könnt ihr parken und den Aufgang runter zum Meer laufen.
Gebt mal Bescheid, vielleicht sehen wir uns#h


----------



## blinkerkatze (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Wittenbeck*

Danke erst mal, vieleicht noch ein Paar besonderheiten an Köder wenn es welche gibt.


----------



## Rosi (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Wittenbeck*

Besonderheiten? Was meinst du?


----------



## blinkerkatze (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Wittenbeck*

Na ja ob Ringelwurm, Wattwurm  oder Tebo Laven Vorfach mit große oder kleine Perlen.


----------



## Rosi (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Wittenbeck*

Vorhin, vor dem Gewitter, hat Einer aus dem Dorf in dieser Ecke zwei Aale gefangen. Also vergesst die Tauwürmer nicht. Die schlängelten in der ersten Rinne, vielleicht 5-10m vom Ufer.

Sonst ist nichts besonderes, du kannst machen wie immer


----------



## blinkerkatze (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Wittenbeck*

Mal sehen was raus kommt werde am Sonnabend da sein.


----------



## Rosi (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Wittenbeck*

Na, du Blinkerkater??? 
Die Meute mit dem Grill und der blauen Wolke, das waren doch alles Stralsunder Kennzeichen??? Wir haben es bis oben gerochen und eure einheitlichen Rutentaschen bewundert. Hat die jemand gesponsort?
Und wo bleibt der Bericht mit den Fangfotos?


----------



## Kangoo (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Wittenbeck*

Hallo !!!

Klink mich jetzt nochmal mit ein. Wittenbeck ist auch mein Angelrevier. Es trifft soweit alles so zu wie Rosi es schon beschrieben hat. Es ist ein hervorragender Angelstrand auf Dorsch durch das er sehr steinig ist. Nur die Jahreszeit ist ungünstig, Wasser zu warm, viel Kraut und Krabben. Das macht sich nicht so gut.
Eines noch, solltest Du mal probieren. Dieses Jahr beim Mefo-Angeln in der Dämmerung gingen uns Massenhaft Dorsche Zwischen 40 und 75cm ( die großen allerdings als Ausnahme) an den Haken. Nimm schlanke Mefo- Blinker in blau. Natürlich Wathose. Dann sollte auch jetzt was gehen, und es macht einen Heidenspaß.

Gruß Kangoo


----------



## Rosi (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Wittenbeck*

Meinst du mich? Ich weiß das, vielleicht haben wir uns schon mal getroffen? Meine Hansen sind alle orange/ silber oder grün/silber. Damit geht das auch gut#h


----------



## blinkerkatze (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Wittenbeck*

Hallo Rosi
Ich habe zur Zeit im Job viel Arbeit daher bin ich nicht so viel am PC.
Na ja was Wittenbeck betrifft muss ich Fangmäßig leider nichts gutes melden. Es wurden wenig Fische gefange ein Aal, ein Horni, paar Flunden und Dorsche aber nichts bewegendes. Die wollten den Tag einfach nicht an den Haken.
Die Rauchzeichen waren wir, es waren aber nicht nur der Stralsunder Meeresanglerclub. Dieser Angeltag war eine Veranstaltung von Deutschen Anglerverband MeckPomm am Morgen war Meerescasting und Abens Gemeinschaftsangeln.


----------



## Rosi (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Wittenbeck*

Es ist nicht die richtige Zeit für Brandung, das Wasser ist viel zu warm.

Wenn du Fisch möchtest, fahre mit dem Boot bis mindestens 14m Tiefe. Ich war heute Morgen ganz zeitig, mit Wattwurm! Echte Männer pilken ja lieber, die fingen aber nicht gut. Der Pilker muß zu den paar Dorschen, der Watti lockt die Dorsche zu dir. Und Flundern und eine Kliesche? Wenns eine war, dann meine Erste.


----------



## blinkerkatze (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Wittenbeck*

Rosi ich war heute Nachmittag bei uns auf dem Strelasund genauer Deviner Bucht. Da hatte ich in etwa 2 Stunden 5 Flundern leider wurde die Strömung so stark das ich abbrechen mußte, in 2 Minuten waren die Posen über 30 Meter weg. Dann habe ich es unter Land versucht Fisch war genug im Lot aber keiner wollte an mein Haken.


----------



## Rosi (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Wittenbeck*

Die Dorsche sind voller Krabben. Tobis habe ich nur im Magen des Größten gefunden.

Beißen die Flundern am Tag auch in geringerer Tiefe als 3m? Bei etwas Unterströmung? Auch wenn die Sonne scheint? Ab 6m kann ich in der Ostsee den Grund nicht mehr erkennen. Und ich dachte da liegen dann die Scheiben, schön im Halbdunkel.;+


----------

